# Grandmaster Doug Vess???



## kenpohack (Aug 18, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of a hapkido or jung sim do grandmaster by the name of Doug Vess. I've ran across a self-proclaimed 7th Dan who claims to be the personal disciple of Doug Vess. Supposedly, he teaches on the East Coast; however, I can find no information about Doug Vess on google or a host of meta-search engines. I've called several schools back across the country that teach hapkido and jung sim do with no one who has ever heard of the guy. If anyone has any information, please respond. I'm curious to hear what you may have to say. I'm starting to think that the gentleman who claims to be his student is probably a fraud. Possibly, this Doug Vess does not exist. You never know, considering the proliferation of charlatans in the martial arts community these days.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Aug 18, 2005)

*July 04, 2005*

*5th Annual Doug Vess Memorial Open (Karate Tournament), October 8th, 2005, Rocky Mount, VA*



Date: October 8th, 2005
Location: Rocky Mount, Virginia
Name: 5th Annual Doug Vess Memorial Open
Phone: 540-483-5386
Contact: Debbie or Daniel Spencer
Email: afkkick@yahoo.com
Website: n/a

Perhaps you can obtain some information from these folks.


----------



## Kumbajah (Aug 18, 2005)

I found that as well. It seems that Vess was a shotokan guy and deceased.


----------



## the prodigy (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Grandmaster Doug Vess did exist. I am his son, he passed away in 2000 of a heart attack outside our house. As far as what your looking for i don't know if you've found answers by now but that guy probably is not a fraud. But yea I did wanna confirm that he did exist and that he was one hell of a man.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of his passing, Prodigy.  I hope my kids will speak as highly of me after I am gone as you do of you father.

Daniel


----------



## roanoke (Apr 8, 2018)

kenpohack said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a hapkido or jung sim do grandmaster by the name of Doug Vess. I've ran across a self-proclaimed 7th Dan who claims to be the personal disciple of Doug Vess. Supposedly, he teaches on the East Coast; however, I can find no information about Doug Vess on google or a host of meta-search engines. I've called several schools back across the country that teach hapkido and jung sim do with no one who has ever heard of the guy. If anyone has any information, please respond. I'm curious to hear what you may have to say. I'm starting to think that the gentleman who claims to be his student is probably a fraud. Possibly, this Doug Vess does not exist. You never know, considering the proliferation of charlatans in the martial arts community these days.


reply-i trained under doug vess in roanoke va. when i was 19-his dojo was american karate-he was not a grand master-ever!!!!!!!!!!!- he was a partyer who was married to a nurse-st address 305/   sonething somethind-45 years ago i was his number one student-i left on a moral decision-7th dan of doug vess-no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roanoke (Apr 8, 2018)

roanoke said:


> reply-i trained under doug vess in roanoke va. when i was 19-his dojo was american karate-he was not a grand master-ever!!!!!!!!!!!- he was a partyer who was married to a nurse-st address 305/   sonething somethind-45 years ago i was his number one student-i left on a moral decision-7th dan of doug vess-no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i knew doug vess  very well


----------



## roanoke (Apr 8, 2018)

kenpohack said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a hapkido or jung sim do grandmaster by the name of Doug Vess. I've ran across a self-proclaimed 7th Dan who claims to be the personal disciple of Doug Vess. Supposedly, he teaches on the East Coast; however, I can find no information about Doug Vess on google or a host of meta-search engines. I've called several schools back across the country that teach hapkido and jung sim do with no one who has ever heard of the guy. If anyone has any information, please respond. I'm curious to hear what you may have to say. I'm starting to think that the gentleman who claims to be his student is probably a fraud. Possibly, this Doug Vess does not exist. You never know, considering the proliferation of charlatans in the martial arts community these days.


i stayed in his home-i also ran his little dojo in radford virginia and was his instructor in roanoke virginia-doug did exist he lived on margins of morality-that is all i have to say-it is not polite to talk poorly about a deceased person-doug won a couple of point style tournaments 45 years ago----------let him rest in peace-the 7th dan is no 7th dan unless he moved on to a white crane master--i have been in m.arts for 47 years


----------



## roanoke (Apr 8, 2018)

roanoke said:


> i stayed in his home-i also ran his little dojo in radford virginia and was his instructor in roanoke virginia-doug did exist he lived on margins of morality-that is all i have to say-it is not polite to talk poorly about a deceased person-doug won a couple of point style tournaments 45 years ago----------let him rest in peace-the 7th dan is no 7th dan unless he moved on to a white crane master--i have been in m.arts for 47 years


i am no white belt


----------



## pdg (Apr 9, 2018)

roanoke said:


> i am no white belt



If you're referring to the title under your name - then in the art of postcountfu-do, yes you are...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 10, 2018)

roanoke said:


> i am no white belt





pdg said:


> If you're referring to the title under your name - then in the art of postcountfu-do, yes you are...



To clarify pdg’s explanation, the ranks under our names are just a feature of the forum software  that indicate how many posts you have made. They have no correspondence to any actual martial art rank you might hold.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

@roanoke honestly, you're not coming off very reliable here. Both in your posts themselves, and that you would create an account on a forum just to besmirch a dead man as the result of a question asked over 10 years ago.


----------



## wab25 (Apr 10, 2018)

roanoke said:


> i am no white belt


I have studied Danzan Ryu for nearly 20 years and hold a color belt in Danzan Ryu.
I have studied Shotokan Kenkojuku style Karate for maybe 4 or 5 years and hold a different color belt in Shotokan.
I proudly hold a white belt in every other style of martial arts that uses a belt system. I carry a white belt in my bag, in case I get a chance to train with another system...
I try very hard to always maintain the perspective of a white belt.... I find it much easier to learn new things, when I consider myself a white belt. I don't have to think so much, and I don't have to prove so much... which leaves me with plenty of opportunity to actually learn something.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 11, 2018)

roanoke said:


> i stayed in his home-i also ran his little dojo in radford virginia and was his instructor in roanoke virginia-doug did exist he lived on margins of morality-that is all i have to say-it is not polite to talk poorly about a deceased person-doug won a couple of point style tournaments 45 years ago----------let him rest in peace-the 7th dan is no 7th dan unless he moved on to a white crane master--i have been in m.arts for 47 years


In two of your posts *YOU* speak poorly of the man. Take your own advice and let him rest in peace.


----------

